# Authentic Pilot Vape Atomizer Combo Tester (Ohm Meter + Volt Meter) at FT



## zadiac (24/11/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10018592/3849100-authentic-pilot-vape-atomizer-combo-tester-ohm







Was wondering when this will happen...lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/11/15)

Yep, it took quite long actually. It seems that anyone can make an almost exact copy of something, slap any arbitrary name on it and Fasttech will flog it as an 'Authentic <please_put_your_never_heard_of_brandname_and_description_here>' item.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (24/11/15)

Wonder if "Pilot Vape" also fooked up the battery cover like Coil Master did. The coil master battery cover of the Tab 521 really is a huge fail imo.


----------

